# Can goat twins have different sire's? *and* Has anyone



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

had a white Alpine?

My Alpine had twins, a white doeling and a cou clair Alpine buckling. We have bred Saanens to Alpines several times and the Saannen is always dominant in the babies. 

We had a young Saanen buck here and when I thought this Alpine doe in heat I put her near him to see if he was interested. He was, but she wasn't too interested in him. He mounted her a couple times when I held her collar, but I did not think he could reach and when I watched underneath the one time he could not. I took her to an Alpine buck the next day. She stood and he bred her 3 times. When the white doe came out I wasn't sure what to think.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Different sires for one litter is possible. You can run a blood test to be sure on the sires if you need to register the kids or whatever. I have no idea if Alpines can be solid white though?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes they can, in pretty much the kind of circumstances you describe.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...and a blood test for paternity will let you know ...who is daddy.... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes two sires in one litter is very possible. 

in the fall of 2009 I had a young nigerian buck and I wanted him bred to my larger nigerian doe. he was interested and so was she but everytime I checked he didnt seem to make contact. So I held her and moved her around differnet places to hopefully get her in a ditch or him up on a log etc to reach. Eventually I sort of gave up but hoped he did breed her. 5 months later I had triplets. So even if we dont see that connection its so fast we could easily miss it.

a couple weeks before this accurance another doe sneaked in behind me and in less then 2 seconds the same above buck bred her - she kidded 5 months later with twins. It was so fast I just stood there in shock. I hadnt planned on breeding that doe to that buck but oh well the kids were real nice.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

:laugh: Stacey, that story made my night!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes it can, my little sleeze maddie broke through 3 fences ( 1) electric and got in with the boys well 5 months later the girl has to be tobys and the boy garth's. There is no doubt in my mind as she looks like all his kids and Joey looks like all garths.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

How much does a goat paternity test cost and where would I get that done?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure of the cost...but.. the first place I would ask is.. your local vet...they may be able to do it or direct you to someone that can.... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DNA is $40 per goat. You can use blood or a hair folicle. You'll need the sire, the dam and the kids to do a paternity test.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out the testing through ADGA.

I did have a set of triplets born her 3 years ago, I know for a fact that the doe was intentionally bred to my nigi buck and 3 days later she took it upon herself to visit my pygmy buck...5 months later I got 2 stubby little pygmy does and 1 long legged polled doe, my nigi buck is polled. So yes, it's entirely possible to have 2 sires for 1 litter.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I had suspected that something like this was possible. We had two bucks escape the buck pen and they each took their turns with one of our does. The kids looked completely different and each looked similar to their sire. I wasn't totally sure it was possible, but I knew it could happen with dogs, so I figured it could with goats. Crazy bucks... :roll:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Can goat twins have different sires? *and* Has anyone*

I'm glad to know I am not the only one who has had something like this! I don't really want to pay for a test. If I register her I will just go ahead and register her as half and half, since that is what the test would most likely show. I haven't found anyone who has seen white Alpine. We will probably wether him, even though he'd make a very nice buck. I'd love to keep him..he's such a loveable little guy!


----------

